# Marigold on Purple - 6th in the Pop Floral Series



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Comments welcome!




Marigold on Purple by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Center crop of Marigold


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you should rethink your choices of the couple images done on white backgrounds, in view of this as a series.
The white background looses the edge most of these have. They lose the intensity. They look like product shots. They step away from the pop art feel of the rest of them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I think you should rethink your choices of the couple images done on white backgrounds, in view of this as a series.
> The white background looses the edge most of these have. They lose the intensity. They look like product shots. They step away from the pop art feel of the rest of them.



I agree... and I do have some others done. The rose... I don't consider that pop art material anyway... shot that for fun. The rest can be with good color in the background! I still have 3 or 4 more flowers I definitely want to shoot... do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 28, 2012)

That picture sucks. It looks totally fake...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 28, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> That picture sucks. It looks totally fake...


Troll.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > That picture sucks. It looks totally fake...
> ...



I don't understand. According to what I read from you and some other large thinkers in another thread, this is exactly the type of critique which you believe is appropriate.

But, _okaaaaaaay_... Allow me to sugarcoat it:

It's not a good picture. There's nothing about the image which looks like an actual flower. The colors are unnatural. They image is _entirely _over-saturated. It looks more like something someone made out of colorful construction paper. Now, if that was the goal, kudos; mission accomplished. 

Something tells me it wasn't, though...


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 28, 2012)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> That picture sucks. It looks totally fake...



LOL...LOL...LOL


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 28, 2012)

Quite a departure from trad photography, Charlie...but as a piece of art...I think it is very, very interesting. Yes, very "pop-artsy"... I'd put that on my wall in a second.  My OCD side tells me to crop a tiny, tiny bit of the right edge...maybe a little off-balance....yep, I just checked again.  But the logo adds to the "weight" on that side...if you plan on keeping it there   Very cool theme...I see you have others, I'll have to hunt em down and check em out.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Considering the series to which this is meant to be part of, make and background and "fake-ness" of flower don't matter - but to my mind the colour of the background really clashes with the colours of the flower. Yes, it may "clash" and be all opposite, for example, but I feel that purple and orange are ... ugh. But I may be an exception.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Quite a departure from trad photography, Charlie...but as a piece of art...I think it is very, very interesting. Yes, very "pop-artsy"... I'd put that on my wall in a second.  My OCD side tells me to crop a tiny, tiny bit of the right edge...maybe a little off-balance....yep, I just checked again.  But the logo adds to the "weight" on that side...if you plan on keeping it there   Very cool theme...I see you have others, I'll have to hunt em down and check em out.



Hey Charlie... Appreciate that! It is meant to look like that .. POP ART, right!  lol! (as you and most others pick up on... apparently some people know nothing about art!  )  I centered these by eye... instead of measuring, so it is probably off a hair. I will check that! Thanks for the comments.. very much appreciated!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Considering the series to which this is meant to be part of, make and background and "fake-ness" of flower don't matter - but to my mind the colour of the background really clashes with the colours of the flower. Yes, it may "clash" and be all opposite, for example, but I feel that purple and orange are ... ugh. But I may be an exception.



LaFoto, thank you for that comments! I was trying to "Complimentary colors" per the color wheel... and yellow and purple are that! Please suggest a color you would like... I am very willing to try it!  

 Possibly a green 



or blue-green to compliment the reds and red-oranges?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Considering the series to which this is meant to be part of, make and background and "fake-ness" of flower don't matter - but to my mind the colour of the background really clashes with the colours of the flower. Yes, it may "clash" and be all opposite, for example, but I feel that purple and orange are ... ugh. But I may be an exception.



I gotta agree on this one. The purple is just SO overpowering on this one. Did you try any other background colors? I've liked the "pop art" feel of the colors on this others, but this one is just SO strong and "clashing" that I'm not sure. I do like the flower part, just not sure about the background. 
On the other hand--I find myself wondering how it will look when combined with some of the others. Maybe the purple/orange combination would fall into place better when grouped with the others.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the series to which this is meant to be part of, make and background and "fake-ness" of flower don't matter - but to my mind the colour of the background really clashes with the colours of the flower. Yes, it may "clash" and be all opposite, for example, but I feel that purple and orange are ... ugh. But I may be an exception.
> ...



So, evidently you posted options while I was typing my dithering response! 

I like either of these better than the purple.  TO ME, the problem is that the yellow is already overpowered by the orange in the flower, so the complementary color that I would pick would fall more into the blues than the purples.

EDIT: After looking again, I like the blue, but it's losing a little of the "pop art" feel...but a little more "vibrance" to the blue?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the series to which this is meant to be part of, make and background and "fake-ness" of flower don't matter - but to my mind the colour of the background really clashes with the colours of the flower. Yes, it may "clash" and be all opposite, for example, but I feel that purple and orange are ... ugh. But I may be an exception.
> ...



Maybe a lighter purple? Trying to stay with vibrant colors as part of the theme.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > LaFoto said:
> ...



I like that a LOT better than the first purple. But you might wanna fix those little dark bits in between the leaves...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



What dark parts?      (shouldn't get in a hurry! lol!)


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, the lighter purple is a lot easier on the eyes. 
As to the other suggested background colours, I like the green and feel it works really well (as that colour once again "pops" and is not as muted as the lighter purple), but I don't know if green might already be "gone"?


----------



## MTVision (Jul 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Maybe a lighter purple? Trying to stay with vibrant colors as part of the theme.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15133"/>



I like all the backgrounds but purple the most. Orange and purple aren't colors you normally see together and I like that. The green and blue backgrounds look nice as well but they don't have the same feel as the purple! Purple is also my favorite color so I might be a little biased here!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

MTVision said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha... I am glad you like the purple! it is definitely a noticeable combination!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Yes, the lighter purple is a lot easier on the eyes.
> As to the other suggested background colours, I like the green and feel it works really well (as that colour once again "pops" and is not as muted as the lighter purple), but I don't know if green might already be "gone"?



Nothing is set in stone yet... and there are so many different shades of each color,  unlimited possibilities! I like the green also...


----------



## MTVision (Jul 28, 2012)

I wanted to add that I agree with Bitter about the white backgrounds.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

MTVision said:


> I wanted to add that I agree with Bitter about the white backgrounds.



yea.. not really a pop art color!


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 10, 2012)

these look like some pictures you would see in a kids coloring book about flowers ..on your blue edited background you missed a few spots take a closer look between the leaves.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, you have done it again - presented a very interesting flower picture, interesting in that it has generated a lot of discussion - which is a good thing.  I think part of it, as you have indicated, is that you were going for complimentary colours yellow and purple, but the flower isn't really yellow, it is more orange and red contrasting with the purple and these aren't complimentary colours which is why the one you have on the "blue" looks a lot better in the sense that there isn't the contrast or clash of colour in this image as these are more complimentary than the purple/red-orange combination.  Regardless, I await your next offering.

WesternGuy

P.S.  For those that are interested, do a Google search on "colour wheel" or "color wheel" - you might be intrigued by what you get.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> these look like some pictures you would see in a kids coloring book about flowers ..on your blue edited background you missed a few spots take a closer look between the leaves.



These are not the images I send for prints! I admit I didn't proof some of the early ones well before posting them here. But at this size.. it didn't really matter.


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 11, 2012)

I actually like it. It looks artistic which is what you were going for. I do prefer the blue background better.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

jaicatalano said:


> I actually like it. It looks artistic which is what you were going for. I do prefer the blue background better.



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Well, you have done it again - presented a very interesting flower picture, interesting in that it has generated a lot of discussion - which is a good thing.  I think part of it, as you have indicated, is that you were going for complimentary colours yellow and purple, but the flower isn't really yellow, it is more orange and red contrasting with the purple and these aren't complimentary colours which is why the one you have on the "blue" looks a lot better in the sense that there isn't the contrast or clash of colour in this image as these are more complimentary than the purple/red-orange combination.  Regardless, I await your next offering.
> 
> WesternGuy
> 
> P.S.  For those that are interested, do a Google search on "colour wheel" or "color wheel" - you might be intrigued by what you get.



I have been playing with colors.. complimentary, close and non, trying to see what is best accepted. Some interesting results!  lol!  Thank You!!!  



Color wheel as you mentioned..... lol!


----------

